# Please Stop Shooting Foxes



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

These foxes are killing rabbits like crazy.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

LMAO I hope to find one like this soon, it would be a whole different ball game if it were him or me. Do you know where I can find this guy? :twisted:


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

That is too funny!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pic man!


----------

